# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Spinola Carneiro [Βερονίκη, Άγιος Γεώργιος]

## a.molos

H Βερονίκη ανήκει στην Πετρογκαζ και εργάζεται αποκλειστικά για αυτή, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Leo

> H Βερονίκη ανήκει στην Πετρογκαζ και εργάζεται αποκλειστικά για αυτή, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Την Βερονίκη τη φωτογράφισα κάποια στιγμή στη Σύρο με μπουκάλες ασετυλίνης και οξυγόνου. Είναι της Πετρογκάζ αυτά τα προϊόντα? Έχω νομίζω φωτρογραφίες και από άλλη παντόφλα στην Τήνο (όχι την Βερονίκη) με φιάλες υγραερίου.....

----------


## xara

> Την Βερονίκη τη φωτογράφισα κάποια στιγμή στη Σύρο με μπουκάλες ασετυλίνης και οξυγόνου. Είναι της Πετρογκάζ αυτά τα προϊόντα? Έχω νομίζω φωτρογραφίες και από άλλη παντόφλα στην Τήνο (όχι την Βερονίκη) με φιάλες υγραερίου.....


Αν περάσετε μπροστά απο τις εγκαταστάσεις της ΠΕΤΡΟΓΚΑΖ στον Ασπρόπυργο και κοιτάξετε στο μικρό μώλο που υπάρχει, υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανότητες να την δείτε.

----------


## Leo

Στην Σύρο Νοεμβρίος 2005, με μπουκάλες αερίων " επικίνδυνα φορτία "

----------


## cpt. mimis

Το έχω πετύχει και στην ¶νδρο ένα καλοκαίρι.  :Cool:

----------


## Nautikos II

Aνεξαρτητα το φορτιο που φερει, ειναι *ομορφη παντοφλα* φιλε Leo 
Βεβαια ειχε κεφια και ο φωτογραφος :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

και ισωs η μοναδικη με αληθινη τσιμινιερα

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

εισαι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ αδερφε
φοβερες φωτο
το αη.γιωργης πρεπει να ειναι το χιος 
χιος 1

χιος 2

απιστευτα νεανικα χρονια

----------


## boeing

Μένω άναυδος :Surprised: . Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος είναι το Χίος; Το θυμάμαι παιδάκι στα Στύρα όταν πήγαινα διακοπές. Με το Διαμαντή και το Βασίλη.

----------


## panagiotis78

> εισαι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ αδερφε
> φοβερες φωτο
> το αη.γιωργης πρεπει να ειναι το χιος 
> χιος 1
> 
> χιος 2
> 
> απιστευτα νεανικα χρονια


Μοιάζουν τα 2 βαπόρια  αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο καράβι (εκτός άμα του αλλάξαν τα φώτα:-D )

Λογικά το Αγ.Γεώργιος κάπου παρατημένο θα είναι αν δεν έχει πουληθεί για παλιοσίδερα. Πρέπει να ψάξω να βρω κανένα παλιό απόκομμα εισιτηρίου από εκείνα τα χρόνια (όλο και κάπου θα υπάρχει) για να δω το νηολόγιο του βαποριού και να το ψάξει κάποιος γνωστός μου στο υπουργείο.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Το Χιος λεγοταν ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και πριν παει Χιο ηταν περαμα παλουκια.

----------


## panagiotis78

¶μα συγκρίνουμε τις φωτογραφίες του ΧΙΟΣ με αυτές που ποσταρα στην αρχή της προηγούμενης σελίδας θα δούμε ότι ναι μεν μοιάζουν λίγο αλλά πρόκεται για διαφορετικά βαπόρια μια και υπάρχουν χτυπητές διαφορές.

Πάντως άμα είχε 6+ μποφόρ και βρισκόσουν μέσα στο μικρό σαλωνάκι του ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και κοίταγες το απέναντι παράθυρο νόμιζες ότι κύμα θα το καταβροχθίσει  :Wink:

----------


## PIANOMAN

Επειδή καλλιστα θα μπορουσε να ειχε "κλεισει" η πρυμη του και υπαρχει τεραστια ομοιοτητα στις μπαντες , στη πλωρη και στο "Π" της πλωρης, σε συνδυασμο με το ιδιο ονομα θα ελεγα πως ανετα μπορει να ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο χωρις να το ξερω ομως.Επισης το Χιος δειχνει πως σιγουρα εχει μετασκευαστει.Εγω ψηφιζω πως ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο και ελπιζω να το αποδειξει καποιος!!!

----------


## panagiotis78

Η βασικότερη διαφορά που διακρίνω είναι ότι στον Αγ.Γιώργο η γέφυρα βρίσκεται σχεδόν στο ίδιο μήκος με το σαλονι ενώ στο Χίος είναι αρκετά πιο μέσα (το σαλόνι). Δεν έχει νόημα σε μια μετασκευή να μετακινήσουν όλη τη γέφυρα προς τα μπροστά!

Επίσης η πλώρη είναι ψηλότερη στον Αγ.Γιώργη, ίσως και το Π αλλά και το κατάστρωμα είναι μικρότερο του Χίος.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

> Πάντως άμα είχε 6+ μποφόρ και βρισκόσουν μέσα στο μικρό σαλωνάκι του ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και κοίταγες το απέναντι παράθυρο νόμιζες ότι κύμα θα το καταβροχθίσει


Απο Αγ. Μαρινα προς νεα Στυρα εχω πεσει σε μπουρινι με τον Αι Γιωργη
αυτο ακριβως που λες
αγκυροβολησαμε στον Αγ. Αντρεα το νησακι απενατι απο τα Στυρα για κανα μισαωρο και μολις περασε το μπουρινι δεσαμε στα στυρα
καπετανιοσ ειταν ενασ γεματουλης κυριος με μουστακι (δε θυμαμει το ονομα του)

----------


## Dia

O καπετάνιος που αναφέρθηκε ήταν ο Θωμάς Αλούκος.
Το ΧΙΟΣ δεν είναι το ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Το ΑΓ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Ν.Π 2758 αγοράσθηκε απο την ΠΕΤΡΟΓΚΑΖ και συνεχίζει ακόμα τα ταξίδια του, ανα το Αιγαίο. Αν θυμάμαι καλά,τώρα λέγεται ΒΕΡΟΝΙΚΗ.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Σε ευχαριστουμε dia για τισ διευκρηνισεις

----------


## PIANOMAN

Οντως αυτο ειναι. Και το ειχα ξεχασει τελειως. Μπραβο που το βρηκατε.

----------


## panagiotis78

> τελικα εχεις δικιο
> το αη-Γιωργης ειναι το βερονικη
> 
> η φοτο ειναι του LEO και υπαρχει και το ονομα πανω απο το βερονικι


Για όλα υπάρχει μια λύση. Ευχαριστώ για τη φωτογραφία, το ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ φαίνεται πάνω από το VERONIKI

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο τον Θησαυρό των Στύρων. Το Αγ. Γεώργιος κάνοντας το δρομολόγειο Αγ.Μαρίνα-Στύρα το 1977, πρίν ακόμη κάνει τη μετασκευή του :Wink: . Τώρα αυτή η ψυχή που βρίσκετε? Χαρισμένη σε όσους αναπολούν τα παλιά!!!! :Razz:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94118

----------


## panagiotis78

Πραγματικά σπάνια φωτογραφία Παντελή!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ

Η "ψυχή" αυτή βρίσκεται σε αυτούς που το αγόρασαν όταν έφυγε από τα Στύρα. Θα το βρεις με το όνομα VERONIKI

----------


## Ellinis

βλέπω οτι το ψάξιμο Παντελή απέδωσε καρπούς! το Αγιος Γεωργιος ταξιδεύει ως Veroniki όπως είπε και ο Παναγιώτης. Κάνει μεταφορές φορτίων. Υπάρχουν και 1-2 φωτο στο shipspotting

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

το Αγ. Γεωργιος δεν ειναι το chios που ανηκει σε τουρκικη εταιρια????

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι βέβαια αυτό που λές ήταν της Σαλαμίνας και είναι αυτό. :Wink:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94311

----------


## panagiotis78

Το θρυλικό ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (νυν ΒΕΡΟΝΙΚΗ), ξεκουράζεται την Πέμπτη το απόγευμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Bερονίκη στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη τον 05/2008. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΒΕΡΟΝΙΚΗ 04.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προτεινόμενος νέος τίτλος θέματος : _Spinola Carneiro (Βερονίκη, Άγιος Γεώργιος)_

Tο πλοίο έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1966_ στο ναυπηγείο Ζέρβα (Πέραμα ή Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας ???) ως _Άγιος Γεώργιος_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2758_.

Θεωρείται από πολλούς ως το πρώτο πορθμείο που δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Αγία Μαρίνα - Νέα Στύρα, στην οποία και παρέμεινε για πολλά χρόνια. Τον Δεκέμβριο του _2003_ πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία ΒΕΡΟΝΑΥΣ, μετονομάστηκε σε *ΒΕΡΟΝΙΚΗ* με νέο αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 6686_ και δραστηριοποιήθηκε ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ, με έδρα τις εγκαταστάσεις της Πετρογκάζ στον Ασπρόπυργο Αττικής.

Το καλοκαίρι του _2011_ πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού (Δυτική Αφρική), μετονομάστηκε σε _Spinola Carneiro_, υπό σημαία Comoros και λιμάνι νηολόγησης Moroni. Όπως είχα μάθει από άνθρωπο του πληρώματος που είχε έρθει να το παραλάβει, επρόκειτο να δραστηριοποιηθεί ανάμεσα Καμερούν και Ισημερινής Γουινέας. Στο τελευταίο πάντως σήμα του στο AIS στις _22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011_, όταν και αναχώρησε από την Σαλαμίνα για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι προς την Αφρική, ως προορισμός του (πιθανά ενδιάμεσος ???) ανεγράφετο το Ντακάρ της Σενεγάλης. Φέρει _ΙΜΟ 8644979_.

Να το δούμε και σε δύο φωτογραφίες από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα,

08.jpg

τον _Αύγουστο 2011_, ένα μήνα πριν την αναχώρηση του.

09.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

VERONIKI στο γαυριο τον ιουνιο του 2009

237.jpg

----------


## leo85

¶λλες δυο φώτο από το ναυπηγείο παναγιωτάκη τον Αύγουστο του 2011.

moroni Βερονικη 20-08-2011 01.gif moroni Βερονικη 20-08-2011 02.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν ΒΕΡΟΝΙΚΗ στις 17-05-2008 κάνοντας τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, το έχω και φωτο 5 μέρες πριν φύγει για τα ξένα, απ' αυτά που μας λέει ο φίλος Γιώργος (το είδες και σαν Αγ. Γεώργιος το 1977 στα Στύρα!!!!!). Για όλους εσας τους απίθανους φίλους της παντόφλας.

ΒΕΡΟΝΙΚΗ 01 17-05-2008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....απ' αυτά που μας λέει ο φίλος Γιώργος (το είδες και σαν Αγ. Γεώργιος το 1977 στα Στύρα!!!!!)......


Και βέβαια το είδα Παντελή, πραγματικά _καταπληκτική φωτό_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να βάλουμε μία _παραπομπή στην φωτογραφία_ από την _Ερέτρια_ που είχε παραθέσει παλαιότερα ο κ. Πέππας, και στην οποία βλέπουμε το πλοίο ως _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ σε άγνωστη χρονολογία (πιθανότατα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του _"60_).

Στο δημοσίευμα από το έντυπο "Χρήμα" της _22ας Μαίου 1969_ (στο οποίο έχουμε και άλλες φορές αναφερθεί), βρίσκουμε εκείνη τουλάχιστον την περίοδο το πλοίο δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή _Ωρωπού - Ερέτριας_, ανάμεσα σε _οκτώ άλλα πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου_.




> *"Αγ. Γεώργιος" 328,74 κοχ, επιβάται 184*

----------


## SteliosK

Ως Βερονίκη στην Αίγινα τον Σεπτέμβριο 2008 

746287.jpg
© Jukka Koskimies
Shipspotting.com

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχοντας σβήσει το "ΒΕΡΟΝΙΚΗ"  όταν στις 03-09-2011 ήταν στο Καματερό, ενώ τα ανάγλυφα Αγ. Γεώργιος υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στο CASSANGA και το Θεόδωρος Μαρία Ζ. Για ολους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΒΕΡΟΝΙΚΗ 05 03-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Άγνωστη χρονιά στην Σίφνο.

veroniki.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## panagiotis78

Θυμάμαι κάτι ταξίδια Ν.Στύρα-ΑγΜαρίνα με κακοκαιρία, όπου το γκαράζ γέμιζε νερά και έλεγες "θα φτασουμε, δεν θα φτάσουμε..."  :Cocksure:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το καλοκαίρι του _2011_ πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού (Δυτική Αφρική), μετονομάστηκε σε _Spinola Carneiro_, υπό σημαία Comoros και λιμάνι νηολόγησης Moroni. Όπως είχα μάθει από άνθρωπο του πληρώματος που είχε έρθει να το παραλάβει, επρόκειτο να δραστηριοποιηθεί ανάμεσα Καμερούν και Ισημερινής Γουινέας. Στο τελευταίο πάντως σήμα του στο AIS στις _22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011_, όταν και αναχώρησε από την Σαλαμίνα για το μεγάλο του ταξίδι προς την Αφρική, ως προορισμός του (πιθανά ενδιάμεσος ???) ανεγράφετο το Ντακάρ της Σενεγάλης. Φέρει _ΙΜΟ 8644979_.


Έξι ολάκερα χρόνια μετά τον ξενιτεμό του ιστορικού φέρρυ του Ευβοικού (και όχι μόνο), να το δούμε επιτέλους _στην πρώτη του φωτογραφία στο εξωτερικό._ _Φεβρουάριος 2016_, στο _Μπενίν_ (χώρα της δυτικής Αφρικής στον κόλπο Γουινέας, ανάμεσα Τόγκο και Νιγηρίας) στο λιμάνι Κοτονού.

----------

